# Indian Parents thread



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

This thread is to "Discuss" typical Indian Parent behavior


----------



## sksundram (Dec 23, 2013)

My dad : do whatever you want but do those things @ right time. Get a job & marry whoever girl you like. Enjoy life coz we only have got one. Ditto for my mom


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 23, 2013)

My parents: Don't watch anime, its childish. (whenever there is an intimate scene in American tv series) don't watch them, they look unethical.


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 23, 2013)

"Stahp playing computer games
Do this
Do that"
Me:k


----------



## $hadow (Dec 23, 2013)

Dad: Stop spending big amount of money on your games.  
Stop rash driving 
And Mom: here is the money for whatever you want.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Dad: Stop spending big amount of money on your games.
> Stop rash driving
> And Mom: here is the money for whatever you want.



For me it was the other way around


----------



## ashs1 (Dec 23, 2013)

mom/dad : learn from ur elder brother..see how responsible he is..
when he was your age,he never had the comfort/facilities/mobiles that you have now 
stop playing on pc all day..
stop watching tv all day..


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 23, 2013)

Commander , planning to have a baby or what ??


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 24, 2013)

Me : Mom, I want That *insert any new gadget*

Mom: I don't know, Ask Dad.

Dad : I don't Know, Ask Mom.

Me :


----------



## Anorion (Dec 24, 2013)

what parents call trust and what children call obedience is what is wrong


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

Mine:
Dad: I have work... Will transfer money at the end of the month for your needs...
Mom: I have work... Use my credit card but don't max it out...
Me:


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

mom : go and study. see the  performance of other students and you are wasting 24 hours on computer
me


----------



## R2K (Dec 24, 2013)

Stop using your PC all day long.
Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people) 

BUt I think they are right sometimes


----------



## abhidev (Dec 24, 2013)

mom: stop wasting time on pc all the time...you are on pc in office...and after you come home again pc...take some rest son
me: playing bf4...ok mom just 30 mins more n I goto sleep 



R2K said:


> Stop using your PC all day long.
> Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people)
> 
> BUt I think they are right sometimes



*i.imgur.com/oAapmT3.png


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

R2K said:


> Stop using your PC all day long.
> Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people)
> 
> BUt I think they are right sometimes



Same here


----------



## Shah (Dec 24, 2013)

R2K said:


> Stop using your PC all day long.
> 
> Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people)
> 
> ...






Same case with me too.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> mom : go and study. see the  performance of other students and you are wasting 24 hours on computer
> me



same here


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> same here



i am hearing this for more than 13 years at-least and even now i did not get a relief from that.


----------



## Extreme Gamer (Dec 24, 2013)

Do what you want, in moderation.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> Commander , planning to have a baby or what ??



Dude.I'm 16 years old
Mai kya woh Juno wala ladka lagta hu kya?


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

^


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.I'm 16 years old
> Mai kya woh Juno wala ladka lagta hu kya?



nothing is impossible


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 24, 2013)

R2K said:


> Stop using your PC all day long.
> Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people)
> 
> BUt I think they are right sometimes



Me too.Same situation for me.
My mom says to come out of my DEN and spend some time with my family but I ....

DEN -My PC room.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> nothing is impossible



yep


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> yep



aur 20 saal mai


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 24, 2013)

wow whole thread is "stop using computer"



CommanderShawnzer said:


> aur 20 saal mai



son,seriously,you are unaware of your hidden talents


----------



## Flash (Dec 24, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> Me : Mom, I want That *insert any new gadget*
> 
> Mom: I don't know, Ask Dad.
> 
> ...







$hadow said:


> Dad: Stop spending big amount of money on your games.
> Stop rash driving
> And Mom: here is the money for whatever you want.






CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.I'm 16 years old
> Mai kya woh Juno wala ladka lagta hu kya?



Alfie Patten is father at 13.


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Dec 24, 2013)

LOL pretty much!


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Alfie Patten is father at 13.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

Gearbox said:


> Alfie Patten is father at 13.



It was Tyler Barker, not Alfie Patten...


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> It was Tyler Barker, not Alfie Patten...



i did not know that  bad play by the shitty girl


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> i did not know that  *bad play by the shitty girl*



I wouldn't say that... 
And, anyway, Mother Nature wanted us to conceive when we reached puberty... It's only the laws of this stupid world that has us wait till, I don't know, was it 21??? Or, 18???


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

Enough now..


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2013)

Parents:GO to this talk go to that talk,Write CPT(THOUGH I have no f***King intrest in CA) instead of spending your whole time in computers
Me: NO


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

theserpent said:


> Parents:GO to this talk go to that talk,Write CPT(THOUGH I have no f***King intrest in CA) instead of spending your whole time in computers
> Me: NO



same here  just given cpt


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 24, 2013)

what is CPT??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 24, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> what is CPT??



Entrance exam for chartered accountancy course (Ca)


----------



## theserpent (Dec 24, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> same here  just given cpt



They'll be like write CA,write this and that..ONCE HE even said WRITE CET..Though i'm a commerce student


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 24, 2013)

I get to do anything I wish and buy anything I wish as I never waste money or make unnecessary purchases. I am never denied on any purchase as I always save pocket money before making purchase


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 24, 2013)

R2K said:


> Stop using your PC all day long.
> Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people)
> 
> BUt I think they are right sometimes


Ditto


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 25, 2013)

Y u no go outside?? (except for classes)
Y u no do dis??
Y u no study more?
but i still love them hehe


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Dad: Stop spending big amount of money on your games.
> Stop rash driving
> And Mom: here is the money for whatever you want.



 "Maa Da Ladla"


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 25, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Dude.I'm 16 years old
> Mai kya woh Juno wala ladka lagta hu kya?


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

Well I am rarely given lectures by my parents for spending time on laptop. Being in CS helps sometimes.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> Well I am rarely given lectures by my parents for spending time on laptop. Being in CS helps sometimes.



Lucky you!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 25, 2013)

be part of the society, get along with relatives   

they won't let me put tv in my room just becuase when guests comes what do they will think about me that why he needs a private tv ? what he's watching ?

one of the guest said to my father " he's watching english stuff in front of us and you are going to let him ? he's watching since morning and he won't let you watch what you want ? " and that was only MIT Lectures on my only weekly off from work.


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Lucky you!!!



 . All it took was to convince that I am programming whenever they enter my room.


----------



## Desmond (Dec 25, 2013)

Board exams over? CET kaun tera baap likhega?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> . All it took was to convince that I am programming whenever they enter my room.



programming while gaming wont do the trick


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Board exams over? CET kaun tera baap likhega?


----------



## Anorion (Dec 25, 2013)

sit straight


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> programming while gaming wont do the trick



I game only from 11 Pm to about 3 Am rest only browsing and a little YouTube and nothing else.


----------



## Tarun Singh (Dec 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I game only from 11 Pm to about 3 Am rest only browsing and a little YouTube and nothing else.


Time for programming ??


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 25, 2013)

$hadow said:


> I game only from 11 Pm to about 3 Am rest only browsing and a little YouTube and nothing else.



so you dont sleep?


----------



## R2K (Dec 25, 2013)

^^
True geeks don't sleep


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so you dont sleep?



he is topgear's brother


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 25, 2013)

Anorion said:


> sit straight



 same here


----------



## $hadow (Dec 25, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> so you dont sleep?


This is the condition when I am home. Since later I can sleep as long as I want. Whereas in hostel who is there to check out what I am doing.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 25, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> he is topgear's brother



Damn true.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 25, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> be part of the society, get along with relatives
> 
> they won't let me put tv in my room just becuase when guests comes what do they will think about me that why he needs a private tv ? what he's watching ?
> 
> *one of the guest said to my father " he's watching english stuff in front of us and you are going to let him ? he's watching since morning and he won't let you watch what you want ? "* and that was only MIT Lectures on my only weekly off from work.




WTF!!! I would have killed him then and there...


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 25, 2013)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> Board exams over? CET kaun tera baap likhega?



lol your parents actually said that??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 25, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> lol your parents actually said that??



LOL  @ your signature


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 25, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> be part of the society, get along with relatives
> 
> they won't let me put tv in my room just becuase when guests comes what do they will think about me that why he needs a private tv ? what he's watching ?
> 
> one of the guest said to my father *" he's watching english stuff in front of us and you are going to let him ? he's watching since morning and he won't let you watch what you want ? " *and that was only MIT Lectures on my only weekly off from work.



I would've said him to watch it too but I'll ask him first whether he understands whatever is being explained in the lecture.


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 26, 2013)

^ he is around 50+ and even his son is not able to understand english on tv


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 26, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> be part of the society, get along with relatives
> 
> they won't let me put tv in my room just becuase when guests comes what do they will think about me that why he needs a private tv ? what he's watching ?
> 
> one of the guest said to my father " *he's watching english stuff in front of us and you are going to let him* ? he's watching since morning and he won't let you watch what you want ? " and that was only MIT Lectures on my only weekly off from work.



This thing happened with me too, but it weren't my parents who said this. I was watching MJ's videos in VH1 when suddenly one of my relative entered the room and said "nayi beta, gandi cheeze nahi dekhte" (translation: no child, do not watch dirty things) and turned off the TV.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

poor people


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> This thing happened with me too, but it weren't my parents who said this. I was watching MJ's videos in VH1 when suddenly one of my relative entered the room and said "nayi beta, gandi cheeze nahi dekhte" (translation: no child, do not watch dirty things) and turned off the TV.



Wtf...


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 26, 2013)

with english songs always happens with me. i bought new headphones of i-ball so i was just checking it out by playing some heavy metal stuff and the same guy 50yr old but this time her wife (my aunt) told me do you even understand what he is saying ? i looked at my mom and my mom start smirking that said " tolerate her please"


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 26, 2013)

R2K said:


> Stop using your PC all day long.
> Talk to people. ( I'm an introvert and hate dealing with people)
> 
> BUt I think they are right sometimes



Exactly my case. 


why do some oldies feel that the english stuff is bad for us ?
and then they say "dekho falana dhinkana kitna accha english bolta hai"

my papa(whenever i'm watching Supernatural or any other show/movie which has action sequences) : "yeh sab kya dekhta rehta hai ?? "
Me : close that , note the time, start from that time again afterwards


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> why do some oldies feel that the english stuff is bad for us ?



more explicit content.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

> why do some oldies feel that the english stuff is bad for us ?



Most of hollywood movies are R rated.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> more explicit content.



Aside from the fact,On TV English content has
Swearwords muted and missing from subtitles
Le sex scenes are cut
Le scenes of b**bs and ass cracks are blurred
Le scenes of ketchup gore are cut(In Django Unchained shown on Pix,they cut the whole damn candyland shootout scene.*******s)


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 26, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> why do some oldies feel that the english stuff is bad for us ?



Not being rude,but there is a possibility that the only English stuff they ever watched were English xxx movies.

PS:the only perantz thread where no perant can post


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> Exactly my case.
> 
> 
> why do some oldies feel that the english stuff is bad for us ?
> ...



Who is falana dhinkana???? 



Nanducob said:


> Not being rude,but there is a possibility that the only English stuff they ever watched were English xxx movies.
> 
> PS:the only perantz thread where no perant can post




Wow!!! That's a completely different angle of view...


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> LOL  @ your signature



hehe they are lyrics from a song which "techoftommorow" made a video about


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 26, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Who is falana dhinkana????
> 
> 
> 
> ...


extended version of "Falana"


----------



## snap (Dec 26, 2013)

falana = so and so person


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

Wanted to watch Don Jon the other day... Hence copied on my lappy...suddenly mom came and I stopped it and lowered the screen and waited for her to leave... didn't realize that it would make it more obvious as what kind of content I was watching


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Wanted to watch Don Jon the other day... Hence copied on my lappy...suddenly mom came and I stopped it and lowered the screen and waited for her to leave... didn't realize that it would make it more obvious as what kind of content I was watching



lo...that movie really didn't had any obscene content as such , but if someone caught you admist a few scenes , he'll definitely take it for a hc pr0no movie.

Me : whenever I go to my parents home on vacation , I always separate the movie based on their contents . Usually copy the Action and War movies only , and leave away all the romance and comedy stuff in the HDD here.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 26, 2013)

I was amidst such scenes


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> I was amidst such scenes



dayum!!!!! so unfortunate.


----------



## R2K (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Wanted to watch Don Jon the other day... Hence copied on my lappy...suddenly mom came and I stopped it and lowered the screen and waited for her to leave... didn't realize that it would make it more obvious as what kind of content I was watching



In my teenage years this kind of stuff used to happen atleast on a monthly basis .  .

When it comes to watching Hollywood flicks and shows my parents only complain about it was me hogging the TV watching only HBO and star movies like channels and not allowing them to catch up on stupid, brain numbing, relationship ruining TV serials.
 But since I got broadband and laptop I left the TV alone. Also all the movie channels in India are chopping off half of the scenes from hollywood flicks now and that ruins everything anyway


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

abhidev said:


> Wanted to watch Don Jon the other day... Hence copied on my lappy...suddenly mom came and I stopped it and lowered the screen and waited for her to leave... didn't realize that it would make it more obvious as what kind of content I was watching



This happens daily with me. whenever anyone come i press START button(win 8) or Minimize it.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> This happens daily with me. whenever anyone come i press START button(win 8) or Minimize it.



but the sound??


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 26, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> but the sound??



No speakers,   have earphone


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 26, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> No speakers,   have earphone



windows 8 is designed such that they kept these things in mind


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

who watches hollywood movies with speakers on , while parents at home. ?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> who watches hollywood movies with speakers on , while parents at home. ?



Me.
...


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 26, 2013)

Any parents here?


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

Nanducob said:


> Any parents here?



furious_gamer ?? , Unlce Cuber  ??


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 26, 2013)

snap said:


> falana = so and so person



Oh!!! He he... Didn't know... Extremely poor in Hindi!!! 



Rishi. said:


> who watches hollywood movies with speakers on , while parents at home. ?



Me always!!! They don't give a damn... More busy with their work...


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> furious_gamer ?? , Unlce Cuber  ??



Give a chance to parents to say something.. after all its Indian Parents thread


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Me.
> ...



The moment when suddenly that sound comes ( the screaming that seems more like p0** ), and your speakers are cranking loud , while your parents sitting in adjoining room. That moment , ...scary and un-explainable. 
And this type of sound is present in almost every other hollywood movie with comedy or action plot.



Nanducob said:


> Give a chance to parents to say something.. after all its Indian Parents thread



 ,  , Rcuber is banned so ......



powerhoney said:


> Me always!!! They don't give a damn... More busy with their work...



Dare watching movies like "Don John" with your HT blowing the wind. You'll soon realize something new....


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 26, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> furious_gamer ?? , Unlce Cuber  ??



Unkil rubik is single


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 26, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Unkil rubik is single



seriously ?? I thought he has a baby , isn't that the reason we call him uncle ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2013)

if i told my parents about Barney and his tactics, they'll think I'm watching How I F**ked Your Mother 
if i told my parents about Leonard and Penny, they'll think I'm watching Bang Bang Theory 
if i told my parents about Charlie's methodology of women, they'll think I'm watching Two And A Half Men doing it with dozens of women.


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> if i told my parents about Barney and his tactics, they'll think I'm watching How I F**ked Your Mother
> if i told my parents about Leonard and Penny, they'll think I'm watching Bang Bang Theory
> if i told my parents about Charlie's methodology of women, they'll think I'm watching Two And A Half Men doing it with dozens of women.


lol....wut ??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol....wut ??



they are spoofed names I thought of How I Met Your Mother, Big Bang Theory and Two And A Half Men.


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> if i told my parents about Barney and his tactics, they'll think I'm watching How I F**ked Your Mother
> if i told my parents about Leonard and Penny, they'll think I'm watching Bang Bang Theory
> if i told my parents about Charlie's methodology of women, they'll think I'm watching Two And A Half Men doing it with dozens of women.



Nice!!!


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> lol....wut ??



it's funny how you didn't get it


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

Luffy said:


> if i told my parents about Barney and his tactics, they'll think I'm watching How I F**ked Your Mother
> if i told my parents about Leonard and Penny, they'll think I'm watching Bang Bang Theory
> if i told my parents about Charlie's methodology of women, they'll think I'm watching Two And A Half Men doing it with dozens of women.



  nice parents


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> seriously ?? I thought he has a baby , isn't that the reason we call him uncle ?



Afaik around 1 year ago he said he was 38(i read this in the "age thread" i think) and single in Le BF3 thread/GRFS thread
The only one who has a baby here *confirmed* is furious


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> The only one who has a baby here *confirmed* is furious



Raabo


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 27, 2013)

there is one more -avichandana20000 

He is 40+


----------



## Allu Azad (Dec 27, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Afaik around 1 year ago he said he was 38(i read this in the "age thread" i think) and single in Le BF3 thread/GRFS thread
> The only one who has a baby here *confirmed* is furious






> 03:18 PM - RCuber: *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/chit-chat/180206-indian-parents-thread-4.html#post205042603:18 PM - RCuber: dafaq.. im 32 :/



_5chars_


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> _5chars_



Galti ho gaya

Sorry


----------



## raksrules (Dec 27, 2013)

Every generation thinks that they are wise than the generation before them and the one after them is dumb.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 27, 2013)

abhidev said:


> mom: stop wasting time on pc all the time...you are on pc in office...and after you come home again pc...take some rest son
> me: playing bf4...ok mom just 30 mins more n I goto sleep
> 
> 
> ...



Ha ...same here...another introvert


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 27, 2013)

you might be a shy extrovert and think you are an introvert


----------



## Nanducob (Dec 27, 2013)

Allu Azad said:


> _5chars_



That feeling when you're banned and couldn't prove your age


----------



## abhidev (Dec 27, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> you might be a shy extrovert and think you are an introvert



I'm an ambivert( introvert + extrovert whenever needed)


----------



## snap (Dec 27, 2013)

imo shy = want to express his opinion but won't cause of low self esteem and self confidence  , introvert = will express his opinion when needed or when important enough or when it is not too much a hassle  , extrovert = hyper expressive


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 27, 2013)

There are also some sort of people who are shy and don't talk too much openly because they are either afraid of consequences or they think too much about what their actions or words can lead to.
Too much calculation about outcomes and results can also lead to this.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

any1 can guess how my parents are like from my sig....


----------



## powerhoney (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> any1 can guess how my parents are like from my sig....




Am confused!!! Intel or AMD???


----------



## Hrishi (Dec 28, 2013)

gta0gagan said:


> any1 can guess how my parents are like from my sig....



they didn't provided you a new computer for a long time , I can see that( since your last PC was a P4 and considering that 3770k came recently ). Feel sorry for you.  , but it happens wit lots of people.


----------



## snap (Dec 28, 2013)

@powerhoney


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 28, 2013)

powerhoney said:


> Am confused!!! Intel or AMD???







gta0gagan said:


> any1 can guess how my parents are like from my sig....



They didn't provided you money for GPU.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> They didn't provided you money for GPU.


actually its not like i dnt have money for GPU but its rather like i can't spend the money....
or simply i dnt have the permission to spend that money on a gpu.......
i can't even buy a decent game with my won friggin saved money .........



powerhoney said:


> Am confused!!! Intel or AMD???



?? where the heck u saw any amd components there??



Rishi. said:


> they didn't provided you a new computer for a long time , I can see that( since your last PC was a P4 and considering that 3770k came recently ). Feel sorry for you.  , but it happens wit lots of people.



i was promised that my pc would be upgraded......but that promise was never fulfilled........
even this rig that i bought was because i took a stand against my parents and said "I am going to buy this rig a lot of people and me have wasted their time and effort deciding this......do whatever u want i will be buying this"


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 28, 2013)

Rishi. said:


> they didn't provided you a new computer for a long time , I can see that( since your last PC was a P4 and considering that 3770k came recently ). Feel sorry for you.  , but it happens wit lots of people.





gta0gagan said:


> actually its not like i dnt have money for GPU but its rather like i can't spend the money....
> or simply i dnt have the permission to spend that money on a gpu.......
> i can't even buy a decent game with my won friggin saved money .........
> 
> ...


*cdn.alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/large/sad-i-know-that-feel-bro-l.png
My best friend has parents exactly like yours
They promised him that they would get him a PS3 if he got like 95% in his 10th Boards he got that much(10 CGPA) But still they said and i quote


> Get a PS3 when you earn,focus on your studies for now


just fyi he has a crappy i3 only(no gpu) laptop with him
I hate these "bait and switch" parent strategy


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 28, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> *cdn.alltheragefaces.com/img/faces/large/sad-i-know-that-feel-bro-l.png
> My best friend has parents exactly like yours
> They promised him that they would get him a PS3 if he got like 95% in his 10th Boards he got that much(10 CGPA) But still they said and i quote
> 
> ...


for me they said like get which pc u want when u get a job..........


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Dec 29, 2013)

i've been asking my parents for a PS3 since 2010. all they say is, 





> Abhi padhai karlo, baad me khel lena


 and sometimes 





> Ab bade ho gaye ho, PS3 khelne ki umar nhi hai tumhari



( English:


> Study now, play later





> You shouldn't play PS3 because you've grown up


)


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 29, 2013)

^ same with the cartoons. i was watching ducktales & dexter labratory and they said " what your future wife will tell others that my husband still watches cartoon all day long without taking bath ? "


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ same with the cartoons. i was watching ducktales & dexter labratory and they said " what your future wife will tell others that my husband still watches cartoon all day long without taking bath ? "





Atleast take a bath


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> ^ same with the cartoons. i was watching ducktales & dexter labratory and they said " what your future wife will tell others that my husband still watches cartoon all day long without taking bath ? "



Its also same with me when I watch cartoons or play games then my mother and my wife scolds me not to do so.
I like Ben 10, Donald and Goofy tales and now my daughter likes Chota Bheem.


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Atleast take a bath



lol  .  i remember a man  who died because he was playing a video game 2 days continuously even without having food or not going for 1& 2


----------



## R2K (Dec 29, 2013)

bavusani said:


> Its also same with me when I watch cartoons or play games then my mother and my wife scolds me not to do so.
> I like Ben 10, Donald and Goofy tales and now my daughter likes Chota Bheem.



Watch animated shows for grown ups like Simpsons and Family guy. But I don't think that will make much difference in your case if you can't make your family believe that they are not kid's cartoons


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Atleast take a bath



I always keep hearing this from my mom in winters. today is my 7th day since I last took a bath  I just don't feel the need in winters


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I always keep hearing this from my mom in winters. today is my 7th day since I last took a bath  I just don't feel the need in winters



7 days  germs will find your body very useful


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I always keep hearing this from my mom in winters. today is my 7th day since I last took a bath  I just don't feel the need in winters



 What ??? Your cabinet is so neat and you....


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> 7 days  germs will find your body very useful



I'll bath today. Finally. When you are busy with PC, you forget the world. In summers I'm just the opposite. I bath multiple (typically 3-5) times a day


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I'll bath today. Finally. When you are busy with PC, you forget the world. In summers I'm just the opposite. I bath multiple (typically 3-5) times a day



tomorrow you have college ,na?? so you will have to bath today else your friends will.......... 
3-5 times in summer lol  . wasting water in summer is not  a good idea here


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> tomorrow you have college ,na?? so you will have to bath today else your friends will..........
> 3-5 times in summer lol  . wasting water in summer is not  a good idea here



 i am sure he is single.....


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> i am sure he is single.....



let he tell


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> tomorrow you have college ,na?? so you will have to bath today else your friends will..........
> 3-5 times in summer lol  . wasting water in summer is not  a good idea here





ASHISH65 said:


> i am sure he is single.....





rijinpk1 said:


> let he tell



> No, I do not have college tomorrow. College will start from 2nd January.

> In summers, I take one proper bath. remaining baths consist of just 2 mugs of water to quickly get rid on sweat. And I do not waste even a single drop of water. I'm highly aware towards environment and always work in it's favor.

> Yes I'm single. But that has nothing to do with my bathing habits. When I have regular college, I bath daily. When I have to go out, I bath. The days-without-a-bath happen only when I have to stay in home, particularly in holidays. For the world outside my home (except this forum), I;'m a neat, tidy, daily bathing guy


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > No, I do not have college tomorrow. College will start from 2nd January.
> 
> > In summers, I take one proper bath. remaining baths consist of just 2 mugs of water to quickly get rid on sweat. And I do not waste even a single drop of water. I'm highly aware towards environment and always work in it's favor.
> 
> > Yes I'm single. But that has nothing to do with my bathing habits. When I have regular college, I bath daily. When I have to go out, I bath. The days-without-a-bath happen only when I have to stay in home, particularly in holidays. For the world outside my home (except this forum), I;'m a neat, tidy, daily bathing guy



it feels quite good when you have someone bath in almost the same routine like yourself. 
awesome.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

mastercool8695 said:


> it feels quite good when you have someone bath in almost the same routine like yourself.
> awesome.


----------



## ASHISH65 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> College will start from 2nd January.



Mine too 



harshilsharma63 said:


> > Yes I'm single. But that has nothing to do with my bathing habits.



It Does matter


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Mine too



Mine three


----------



## mastercool8695 (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Mine three



i could have written mine four, but my exams got postponed by one month so, now it would start on 30th Jan


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> Mine too
> 
> 
> 
> *It Does matter *



Anyways, I'm not interested in that stuff right now. I have my career to prepare


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> > No, I do not have college tomorrow. College will start from 2nd January.
> 
> :



mine starts tomorrow  nooooo. i dont want to go


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 29, 2013)

Are any of your parents gamers  ?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are any of your parents gamers  ?



most of the parents of the members will be atleast 45-50 plus. so i guess,they wont game. 
bu the next generation parents will be a different story.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 29, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> most of the parents of the members will be atleast 45-50 plus. so i guess,they wont game.
> bu *the next generation parents will be a different story.*



Agreed.


----------



## flyingcow (Dec 29, 2013)

i have an uncle who games with me (casually) when ever he sees me playing ps3, he isnt a pro but  atleast enjoys it...i purposefully lose at fifa etc when playing with him


----------



## nikufellow (Dec 29, 2013)

after reading a few posts here i took some time off to thank god for no one lurks into my room unnecessarily  , if at all anyone comes its my mom , which happens only rarely, that too only  for bringing something special she made to eat.

pros:
total privacy \m/

cons:
i have to clean all the mess myself


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 29, 2013)

nikufellow said:


> after reading a few posts here i took some time off to thank god for no one lurks into my room unnecessarily  , if at all anyone comes its my mom , which happens only rarely, that too only  for bringing something special she made to eat.
> 
> pros:
> total privacy \m/
> ...



my case is totally opposite ..... As well as cons and pros...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 29, 2013)

CommanderShawnzer said:


> Are any of your parents gamers  ?



If my daughter plays like me then her parent is a gamer know.


----------



## ariftwister (Dec 30, 2013)

flyingcow said:


> i have an uncle who games with me (casually) when ever he sees me playing ps3, he isnt a pro but  atleast enjoys it...i purposefully lose at fifa etc when playing with him



I wish I had someone like this to play with me. Even my elder bro (25) doesn't play games at all.


----------



## prudhivisekhar (Dec 30, 2013)

rijinpk1 said:


> lol  .  i remember a man  who died because he was playing a video game 2 days continuously even without having food or not going for 1& 2



He is from South Korea


----------



## sohan_92 (Dec 30, 2013)

prudhivisekhar said:


> He is from South Korea



And he was playing starcraft all the time.I have watched that documentary on NatGeo channel.


----------



## gagan_kumar (Dec 30, 2013)

ariftwister said:


> I wish I had someone like this to play with me. Even my elder bro (25) doesn't play games at all.



prvsly i used to play games with my my elder brother it was hell lot of fun we used to play nfs 2 split screen , fighting force unreal tournament and such games but now .........


----------



## TheHumanBot (Dec 31, 2013)

i don't always take bath but when i do.. no i don't.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 31, 2013)

I take a bath each and every 2 days if I am gaming.


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Dec 31, 2013)

TheHumanBot said:


> i don't always take bath but when i do.. no i don't.


----------



## topgear (Dec 31, 2013)

harshilsharma63 said:


> I get to do anything I wish and buy anything I wish as I never waste money or make unnecessary purchases. I am never denied on any purchase as I always save pocket money before making purchase



very nice.



TheHumanBot said:


> be part of the society, get along with relatives
> 
> they won't let me put tv in my room just becuase when guests comes what do they will think about me that why he needs a private tv ? what he's watching ?
> 
> one of the guest said to my father " he's watching english stuff in front of us and you are going to let him ? he's watching since morning and he won't let you watch what you want ? " and that was only MIT Lectures on my only weekly off from work.





powerhoney said:


> WTF!!! I would have killed him then and there...





mastercool8695 said:


> Exactly my case.
> 
> 
> why do some oldies feel that the english stuff is bad for us ?
> ...



aww ... traditional habit of governing younger people 



rijinpk1 said:


> more explicit content.





Nanducob said:


> Not being rude,*but there is a possibility that the only English stuff they ever watched were English xxx movies.*
> 
> PS:the only perantz thread where no perant can post



Lol



R2K said:


> In my teenage years this kind of stuff used to happen atleast on a monthly basis .  .
> 
> When it comes to watching Hollywood flicks and shows my parents only complain about it was me hogging the TV watching only HBO and star movies like channels and not allowing them to catch up on stupid, brain numbing, relationship ruining TV serials.
> But since I got broadband and laptop I left the TV alone. Also all the movie channels in India are chopping off half of the scenes from hollywood flicks now and that ruins everything anyway



Same here.



ASHISH65 said:


> This happens daily with me. whenever anyone come i press START button(win 8) or Minimize it.



looks like I need to install win 8 just for this single feature.



Rishi. said:


> who watches hollywood movies with speakers on , while parents at home. ?



Me 



Rishi. said:


> The moment when suddenly that sound comes ( the screaming that seems more like p0** ), and your speakers are cranking loud , while your parents sitting in adjoining room. That moment , ...scary and un-explainable.
> And this type of sound is present in almost every other hollywood movie with comedy or action plot.
> 
> Dare watching movies like "Don John" with your HT blowing the wind. You'll soon realize something new....



I always lower the volume quickly 



Luffy said:


> if i told my parents about Barney and his tactics, they'll think I'm watching How I F**ked Your Mother
> if i told my parents about Leonard and Penny, they'll think I'm watching Bang Bang Theory
> if i told my parents about Charlie's methodology of women, they'll think I'm watching Two And A Half Men doing it with dozens of women.



Epic.



$hadow said:


> I game only from 11 Pm to about 3 Am rest only browsing and a little YouTube and nothing else.



I used to and still I do if I get time.



ASHISH65 said:


> he is topgear's brother





harshilsharma63 said:


> Damn true.



nice to know .. really 



$hadow said:


> This is the condition when I am home. Since later I can sleep as long as I want. Whereas in hostel who is there to check out what I am doing.



I don't sleep much .. may be 4 - 6 hours a day and when I hikes out for a day even less than that. Recently got jam packed on a general compartment of SF train but when I looked at the nature I felt all these hassle were worth a shot ... ah, the fresh air and oxygen with breathtaking scenery of the ever youth nature.



harshilsharma63 said:


> I always keep hearing this from my mom in winters. today is my 7th day since I last took a bath  I just don't feel the need in winters





ASHISH65 said:


> Mine too
> 
> It Does matter



I always take a bath daily even cold water will do just fine.

don't be naughty 



rijinpk1 said:


> most of the parents of the members will be atleast 45-50 plus. so i guess,they wont game.
> bu the next generation parents will be a different story.



Generation G or shall we call RoGP = Republic of Gamer Parents.


----------



## Inceptionist (Dec 31, 2013)

Indian = Good
Phoren = Bad


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Stop rash driving



THEN STOP IT! >.<
Caps are intentional.
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/167930-road-sense-sorry-whats.html


Reading this thread makes me realize I'm very lucky. Got awesome parents! 



harshilsharma63 said:


> I get to do anything I wish and buy anything I wish as I never waste money or make unnecessary purchases. I am never denied on any purchase as I always save pocket money before making purchase



Same here, I guess.


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2014)

Nipun said:


> THEN STOP IT! >.<
> Caps are intentional.
> *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/fight-club/167930-road-sense-sorry-whats.html
> 
> ...



Well mate the fact is that I drive only about 80 not more than that. But the uncles who saw me driving generally say to my dad your son drivers very rash having a rashy past with my driving dad used to ask me to keep a check on that but which I did but these people's do not understand ugh.


----------



## Nipun (Jan 3, 2014)

$hadow said:


> Well mate the fact is that I drive only about 80 not more than that.


On which roads?  



> But the uncles who saw me driving generally say to my dad your son drivers very rash having a rashy past with my driving dad used to ask me to keep a check on that but which I did but these people's do not understand ugh.



Either make your posts readable or don't post at all. I cannot make any sense out of this. _Hint: Punctuation._


----------



## $hadow (Jan 3, 2014)

Nipun said:


> On which roads?
> 
> 
> 
> Either make your posts readable or don't post at all. I cannot make any sense out of this. _Hint: Punctuation._



Looks like I got a reason why I got low marks in my English board exams.


----------



## paulwalker10 (Jan 10, 2014)

abhidev said:


> mom: stop wasting time on pc all the time...you are on pc in office...and after you come home again pc...take some rest son
> me: playing bf4...ok mom just 30 mins more n I goto sleep
> 
> 
> ...



same here ................


----------



## setanjan123 (Mar 30, 2014)

My mom always pesters me to study and stop being so obsessed with my mobile! Im internet addicted and always googling one thing or the other. It affects my studies true but cant help it lol. As for parent gamers my dad once got addicted to bomberman. Would play until 1 am or so regularly for a week or something. He aint a gamer not even of the casual variety but i guess he got addicted by watching me play and he played quite well heh.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2014)

My parents are the " get xyz marks in xyz exam and you'll get what u want". Been waiting for three months for an upgrade to my PC . Asked again today and dad told " wait for some more time, it will come " . I think in my head " I've been waiting for three months 

Shiva


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> My parents are the " get xyz marks in xyz exam and you'll get what u want". Been waiting for three months for an upgrade to my PC . Asked again today and dad told " wait for some more time, it will come " . I think in my head " I've been waiting for three months
> 
> Shiva



But ain't that the force which drives us to better result.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2014)

yes... but when they dont reward u after u study like hell for it, wont u feel pissed??

Shiva


----------



## Hrishi (Mar 30, 2014)

But you are studying like hell for yourself.. not for them.


----------



## $hadow (Mar 30, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> But you are studying like hell for yourself.. not for them.



That's what I meant. They motivate us for our own good.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 30, 2014)

Rishi. said:


> But you are studying like hell for yourself.. not for them.



no. thats not what i meant. I'm not saying that only if i get a pc upgrade i will get good marks. i work hard and study well for my own satisfaction. my dad had said he would get something for my performance this year. so i asked for the upgrade. after some time , he said you get good marks in the next exam also. i did well then also ( annuals. had an average of only 3hrs of sleep every day ). now he tells me to wait for the next exam.

This is what i hate. Hope you understand. This postponement is the thing that burns me.

Shiva


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 30, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> no. thats not what i meant. I'm not saying that only if i get a pc upgrade i will get good marks. i work hard and study well for my own satisfaction. my dad had said he would get something for my performance this year. so i asked for the upgrade. after some time , he said you get good marks in the next exam also. i did well then also ( annuals. had an average of only 3hrs of sleep every day ). now he tells me to wait for the next exam.
> 
> This is what i hate. Hope you understand. This postponement is the thing that burns me.
> 
> Shiva



Become Self-Dependent.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

^^am a student. Student!=earnings/salary!=becoming self dependant

Shiva


----------



## juliastiles406 (Mar 31, 2014)

sometimes my parents behave like a typical indian parents.....


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^^am a student. Student!=earnings/salary!=becoming self dependant
> 
> Shiva



I am also a student but self-dependent.


----------



## shivakanth.sujit (Mar 31, 2014)

^^working??

Shiva


----------



## Deleted member 118788 (Mar 31, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> ^^working??
> 
> Shiva



Yes, selling web development & designing services on online freelancing sites.


----------



## rakesh_ic (Apr 21, 2014)

shivakanth.sujit said:


> no. thats not what i meant. I'm not saying that only if i get a pc upgrade i will get good marks. i work hard and study well for my own satisfaction. my dad had said he would get something for my performance this year. so i asked for the upgrade. after some time , he said you get good marks in the next exam also. i did well then also ( annuals. had an average of only 3hrs of sleep every day ). now he tells me to wait for the next exam.
> 
> This is what i hate. Hope you understand. This postponement is the thing that burns me.
> 
> Shiva



It could be easy for each one of us here to complain. Besides, we complain more about our caring parents than those who ditch us, befriend and cheat, fight with us and do any harm to us. And in the process, we tend to forget (or purposely not notice) the effort that they put in to satify our "needs" (pc upgrade for gaming habits/browsing isnt a need in this context).

I was young too couple of years back. I used to nag too about my parents once. But I now realize the importance of all the rules that were set on me then.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2014)

^^agree on that but parents must set realistic expectations. Postponing something again and again is not good. Instead spend some time explaining why so and so things can't be done right now.


----------

